# Single Chamber Mufflers



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

OK guys and gals, I am really wanting to change my mufflers again. Want something a little louder. I have really been looking at the single chamber race mufflers. I have the cherry bomb glasspacks but after a while they are just not pleasing me anymore. Does anyone on here have the single chamber mufflers and if so how do they sound? Does it change the tone any? I really am looking into the single chambers really hard and any infomation that would push me over the edge and get them or keep me from getting them would be appreciated.

As usual this forum rocks brothers and sisters.:seeya:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Look into the SLP Loud-Mouth I resonators. These will get you noise you are looking for. Cutting & welding required...Best of luck...


----------

